
Rival: Automated Competitive Intelligence for Founders - nrthrn
Built up an automated Competitive Intelligence Platform that monitors your rivals, notifying you as they make changes, allowing you to be proactive in keeping your competitive edge and refine your products.<p>Just launched the prototype, but have been designing this through the pain of doing competitive intelligence manually, and how hard it is to keep it up to date.<p>Would this help you out?
======
mattlutze
I'm imagining that the platform is looking for open source or publicly
available announcements, posts, etc. from designated rivals, and collating
that for me.

Does tracking public announcements of new features and changes help me stay
ahead of my rivals? Is the platform understanding my rivals' products,
analyzing their products directly, or something deeper than providing an open
source intelligence dashboard?

Do I identify my rivals or does the platform do that for me? How do I know
when a new one comes on the scene? If the platform is focused on founders,
we're talking about maybe quite a few other startups showing up and
disappearing from the scene. Helping me know who matters or when someone new
shows up could be useful.

~~~
nrthrn
Great questions!

For the first version, we are tracking very much the details of the site
itself. Tracking new postings, changes in features and even some of the topic
changes in content marketing gives a very good indication of the directions
companies are moving.

While it relies on you to enter your competitors, for now, that is something
that can change as we can cross-reference language and new startup listings on
different directories.

